# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Культпоход и не только. Куда отправиться с детками и всей семьей.

## kiara

А вот подумалось - давайте мы здесь будем рассказывать о самых разных интересных местах, куда можно/нужно отправиться с детьми, всей семьей!
Думаю, это может быть полезным!
Что-то вроде такой рецензии-рекомендации: был там-то там-то, такие вот впечатления, стоит/не стоит, как и когда можно/лучше попасть, на какой возраст, интерес детей рассчитано ну и проч...
И раз уж сказала "а", то и начну)

----------


## kiara

Интереснейшее, на наш взгляд, место - музей занимательных наук Экспериментаниум.
Москва, ул. Бутырская, дом 46/2 +7 (495) 789-36-58, +7 (910) 476-50-82 сайт www.experimentanium.ru
9:30 - 19:00 будни 
10:00 - 20:00 выходные, праздники
Касса закрывается за 1 час до закрытия музея.
Что представляет собой этот музей - это свободное двухуровневое пространство, где все можно и нужно трогать, тянуть, катать, тащить, крутить, кидать, вращать - только так оно живет! Интересно для деток лет с 3, но оптимально с 4-5 будет. Шумно, многолюдно, но весело)
Экспонаты по всем направлениям физики - от механики до оптики, химические опыты, электрические опыты, задачки на логику, множество головоломок. Есть стенды по анатомии, физиологии человека. Большинство экспозиций открытые, но есть и небольшие отдельные зальчики. В течение всего дня проходят разные представления, сеансы по 3-4 в день, продолжительность по 30-50 минут.
Нужно смотреть расписание, представления бывают разные, мы сейчас были на Тесла-шоу, шоу мыльных пузырей - это с Ку, мои старшие были в сферическом кинотеатре. Электрическое шоу Ку не оценил-сложновато, много слов, мало наглядности на наш возраст. А вот мыльные пузыри - ясное дело, впечатлили))) Сферическое кино - ну ...просто прикольно и все)
В общем и целом - место стоящее, будет интересно всей семье, но за пару часов там ничего не успеть - планируйте поездку на целый день. 
Там есть столовка, перекусить кое-чем можно, но на улице рядом, буквально метров 300 вперед - сразу 3 хороших местечка (ЭльПатио, Шоколадница и что-то с японской темой) - лучше туда, покушаете вкуснее и разнообразнее, да и куда приятнее.
Есть магазинчик - от простых головоломок до больших дорогих конструкторов и всяких приборов, без покупки вряд ли уйти, он прям на выходе))))
Цена билетов - на вход от 350 р (семейный билет 2взр+2 ре 1450р), на представления цены отдельно, от 300 кажется.
Мы были в субботу - разумеется, народу былооооооо) Там еще и ДР празднуют)
В будни значительно комфортнее.

----------


## Ёжик

Мы были там в выходной после зоопарка. Народу было мало. Но это было летом.
Младшему (год и семь было) тоже было интересно) И пузыри, и грузовик (или что у них там), и барабанная установка)

Еще интересное место - Палеонтологический музей. Старший (5 лет) был в восторге, младшему (1,7) фиолетово)))

----------


## Kusya

В Музее истории космонавтики открыта выставка для самых маленьких "Я люблю космос!" http://www.gmik.ru/exhibitions.php?list=1&show=48. На этой выставке все экспонаты можно потрогать, еще там можно поиграть, порисовать, посмотреть в телескоп, примерить костюм космонавта, побарахтаться в бассейне с шариками и много чего еще. Эта выставка бесплатна для посетителей музея и планетария. По материалам сайта она будет работать до 1 февраля (кстати с этого дня цены в музее повысятся), администратор музея сказала нам, что до конца февраля наверно проработает.

----------


## летняя мама

> В Музее истории космонавтики открыта выставка для самых маленьких "Я люблю космос!"


Ой, спасибо большое за инфу. 
Тоже поделюсь:магазин настольных игр  Настольный град проводит 3-го февраля игротеку,копирую с их сайта:
*Познакомиться, поиграть, получить бурю положительных эмоций и отдохнуть с пользой можно по адресу:г. Калуга, ул. Суворова 102а, помещение "Pub 102", 3 февраля 2013года (воскресенье), с 12-00 до 17-00.
Вход свободный, участие БЕСПЛАТНО.*

Мы были 2 раза, Первый раз я с малышом. Второй раз с мужем и старшей дочкой.

С малышом пришли к 12, народу было не оч. много, выбрали несколько игр, поиграли, сыну понравилось.

Второй раз пришли часа в 3. Столики все заняты, игры тоже пришлось подождать некоторые(были заняты как раз те , в которые хотели поиграть) Первый час сидели втроем на двух стульях. Реально много народу было.

Но в целом понравилось. И время весело провели, и определились с тем, какие игры будем покупать.

----------


## Kusya

Дорогие друзья! 
Творческая мастерская Серёна приглашает Вас 17 марта с 11.00 до 18.00 на празднование Масленицы в ТЦ Торговый квартал!!!
Наши мастера будут рады видеть Вас на праздничных бесплатных мастер-классах! 
Магнитики и цветы из фетра, сухое и мокрое валяние, декупаж и мыловарение!
Присоединяйтесь к творческому процессу и Вас порадуют и удивят сувениры, сделанные собственноручно!!!!

тк.jpg

----------


## mamaRita

Ой, круто как! А расписания мастер-классов нету нигде поподробнее? 


> Дорогие друзья! 
> Творческая мастерская Серёна приглашает Вас 17 марта с 11.00 до 18.00 на празднование Масленицы в ТЦ Торговый квартал!!!
> Наши мастера будут рады видеть Вас на праздничных бесплатных мастер-классах! 
> Магнитики и цветы из фетра, сухое и мокрое валяние, декупаж и мыловарение!
> Присоединяйтесь к творческому процессу и Вас порадуют и удивят сувениры, сделанные собственноручно!!!!
> 
> тк.jpg

----------


## Kusya

Вот что удалось узнать! Предварительно программа такая. Будут работать три стола.
Первый стол - целый день будут проходить мастер-классы по изделиям из фетра.
Второй стол - валяние. С утра мокрое валяние (цветы), после 14.00 - сухое валяние (игрушки).
Третий стол - с утра декупаж свечей, после 14.00 - мыловарение.

----------


## Kusya

И еще немного интересного в эти дни.

В воскресенье 17 марта, в Международный День планетариев, приглашаем калужан и гостей нашего города на полнокупольные программы:

11:00 - Звёздный дом (премьера программы, посвященной Международному дню планетариев);
12:30 - Гришка-космонавт (детская программа);
13:30 - Звездный дом (премьера программы, посвященной Международному дню планетариев);
14:30 - Загадки земного неба (программа для взрослых);
16:00 - Космические катастрофы (программа для взрослых).

Цены на билеты только в этот день: для учащихся, студентов, пенсионеров - 50 рублей; для взрослых - 120 рублей. Дошкольникам - бесплатно.
http://www.gmik.ru/planetarium.html

А также в эти выходные, 16 и 17 марта, в Калуге состоится выставка, посвященная старту нового проекта ДНК – Домов новой культуры. Сейчас в Государственном музее истории космонавтики им. К.Э.Циолковского идут последние этапы подготовки британской инсталляции.  Монтаж оборудования для «светопредставления»  проводится студией rAndomInternational.  Для своего проекта «FutureSelf / Будущее я» художники студии используют 10 тысяч светодиодов и 288 металлических стержней.

Художники  исследует, как движение может раскрыть личность человека. Инсталляция реагирует на движения окружающих ее людей светом, создавая трехмерную «живую» скульптуру. Для раскрытия всех возможностей инсталляции была создана специальная хореография Уэйна Макгрегора и музыкальное сопровождение Макса Рихтера. Впервые инсталляция «Future Self / Будущее я» была показана в галерее MADE в Берлине в апреле 2012 года.

подробнее здесь http://www.kaluga-poisk.ru/news/v-et...redstavleniya/

----------


## летняя мама

Kusya, спасибо за информацию! Всё интересно))

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, пишите, пожалуйста, ещё!
Особенно интересуют места, куда можно отправиться с тремя маленькими детьми и минимальным бюджетом!

----------


## Ёжик

Мы на днях были в Ясной поляне. Замечательно погуляли. Детям там раздолье. Младший просто бегал, лошадей, гусей, ежей, трубы, шланги мосты рассматривал))) А старший предварительно прочитал пару рассказиков Толстого. При входе купили ему игровой путеводитель "Детские забавы" http://ypmuseum.ru/ru/novosti/1202-14-06-2013.html Так что он не просто так бегал, а по заданному маршруту))  
Вообще там очень красиво и интересно.  В след. выходные планируем с мужем без детей быстренько съездить на экскурсию. А то с 2-х леткой это не реально. Старший просится еще, не все задания выполнили, не все  тропки обошли. Так что в сентябре еще раз с детьми поедем. Обещала после экскурсии старшему чего-нибудь еще рассказать.

----------


## kiara

В Тульской области в селе Петропавловское вырос настоящий центр китайской древней культуры! Золотой город  http://www.zolotoygorod.com/virtual/
Там много всего - выбирать можно на любой вкус и кошелек, но и просто погулять и посмотреть-весьма интересно! Мы сами только собираемся,но отзывы из первых уст от друзей вдохновили.

----------


## летняя мама

А куда вы планируете деток на новогодние праздники сводить? (в Калуге). Хочется чего-то камерного, чтоб без толпы и суеты. Если есть такие места -сдайте явки-пароли, пожалуйста.
 Наш пятилетка пока только в Краеведческий музей на елку идет. Хотели еще в кукольный театр. Там на новогодние спектакли билеты в час дня начали продавать 20-го ноября. Я им позвонила  ровно в 13.00 с просьбой отложить билеты на пару часов, а мне ответили, что люди в очереди чуть ли не с 9 утра стоят, очередь огромная. Вообщем,  муж сразу поехал, билетов уже не было.

----------


## kiara

Интересно вот тоже очень! а в Доме музыки ничего детского не планируется?
У нас в Немо планируются на этот год утренники-не больше 15 человек, но боюсь,что опять дни рождения все поломают( в прошлом году столько ДР было на декабрь-январь,утреники пришлось вообще не анонсировать. Сейчас тоже очень плотно,но пока 2дня вролде есть. Если решим точно-напишу в личку кому интересно будет( чтобы рекламу не плодить))))
Ну и никто не мешает нам в Леле устроить свой утренник и даже "заказав" себе ту же программу,что у нас на общий Нг! Кстати-а это мысль) напишу в тему о Леле.

----------


## Kusya

> Хотели еще в кукольный театр.


Есть информация про кукольный театр, напишу лучше в личку.

----------


## kiara

Ой,а можно мне тоже,пожалуйста,на ушко,то есть в личку?)

----------


## Kusya

написала

----------

